# Do you believe in ghosts?



## TheDreamLord (Mar 12, 2012)

Do you believe in ghosts? And if you have an experience, please share 
I'll share my experience in the morning. It's getting late.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Mar 12, 2012)

serously? how old are you?


----------



## Crimson Ghoul (Mar 12, 2012)

LOL no that's just silly. Consciousness does not survive the bodily death


----------



## TheDreamLord (Mar 12, 2012)

Luigi2011SM64 said:


> serously? how old are you?


12. Got a problem with that?


Crimson Ghoul said:


> LOL no that's just silly. Consciousness does not survive the bodily death


Not everything is. We do not know enough to say with %100 certainty that there is no such thing.

Also, there are 2 types of ghosts. Ones that are actual consciencousness and ones that are like an imprint.


----------



## nando (Mar 12, 2012)

my old lcd tv had ghosting issues.


----------



## TheDreamLord (Mar 12, 2012)

nando said:


> my old lcd tv had ghosting issues.


XD Not what I mean


----------



## Lacius (Mar 12, 2012)

No, I don't believe in ghosts, but I have a lot of friends my age who do. Make this a poll maybe?


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 12, 2012)

Nope. I grew out of that silly belief.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 13, 2012)

There is no solid proof that they exist.
There is no solid proof that they *don't* exist.

So, I'm on the fence for this one.


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Mar 13, 2012)

Nope.
But I'm scared of them.

-By someone whose name I forgot and I'm too lazy to google


----------



## Santee (Mar 13, 2012)

Not any more, but if you lock me in a dark scary old house, I'll probably piss my pants.


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 13, 2012)

I believe in Spirits of every living thing, ghosts that go and haunt people, nope. Spirits of animals and stuff, yeah. =3


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 13, 2012)

In all things, all is possible. We have only begun to discover our universe. 

Sure I believe in ghosts and aliens and God. 

Now ask me where to find any of them.... lol


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Mar 13, 2012)

TheDreamLord said:


> Luigi2011SM64 said:
> 
> 
> > serously? how old are you?
> ...


im 12 too!
but anyways. i seen a ghost when i was 5. looked silverish


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 13, 2012)

After what I have seen my 20 years of life, I would have to say, yes I do believe in them.


----------



## Crimson Ghoul (Mar 13, 2012)

Also, you would need to define what would qualify as a ghost


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 13, 2012)

Ghosts that are made of ectoplasm, float as physical, visible objects and mess around with your posessions or make plates shake? No.
Spirits, be it peaceful or hostile? I think so, yes.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Mar 13, 2012)

It would be interesting if they actually exist. Do i believe in them? Probably not but i would like to believe that they exist.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Mar 13, 2012)

I can tell you for a fact that they exist. But can I tell you if people will believe me? Nope.


----------



## VashTS (Mar 13, 2012)

if i had to guess where paranormal stuff exists: within dark matter/energy. since we have no clue about it, its the best place to imagine it exists.

i think some stuff we have is sensitive enough to detect those energy signals.

i believe energy lingers and i believe it can retain intelligence. call me crazy but i believe it. its the one aspect of life that i believe in but cannot prove.

there is quite a bit of evidence out there that suggests something beyond what we can comprehend exists. the universe is not only weirder than we can imagine, it is weirder than we can possibly imagine. i forget who said that but its valid.


----------



## jarejare3 (Mar 13, 2012)

Well the only ghost I've Ever seen was only on TV, I never seen a ghost in real Life before.
My friends Who says they saw them tend to be the ones who says it for attention.

Well if it's anything about ghost, I believe that they won't be able to do anything more than a normal human. Cause it would seem unfair if they can do what a human can do but more even though they are dead.
Sure a few Scratches that came out of nowhere is going to freak the hell out of me, but I sure as hell won't die.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 13, 2012)

Me mum says that I'm the poltergeist of the family.....

Might be due to the fact that I love annoying the fuck out of people ;D


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Mar 13, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> There is no solid proof that they exist.
> There is no solid proof that they *don't* exist.
> 
> So, I'm on the fence for this one.


True. However, logic is on the side of those who would say that apparitions do not exist. 


Apparitions, gods, unicorns, fairies, Link, none of them exist.


----------



## X_XSlashX_X (Mar 13, 2012)

I have had enough personal experiences to say for a fact that ghost do exist or some kind of paranormal activity is real. My own mother's house is haunted. Heard strange stuff like knocks, huge bangs coming from the upstairs for absolutely no reason, her dog and cat sometimes randomly run around as if they're chasing something.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 13, 2012)

My best ghost story would involve a time at a friends house, I was talking to some one and they where leaning on a counter. I witnessed some sort of shadow or color distortion move behind him. He stood up from leaning on the counter as if to let some one pass behind him. He then proceeded to freak out when he realized there was no one there and that I had seen something. He asked me what I had seen, my only response was "I'm not sure... looked like a shadow walked behind you."  

Too this day I couldn't say if it was a ghost a spirit a memory of the house or a trick of light that happened to fool two people.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 13, 2012)

Uncle FEFL said:


> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> > There is no solid proof that they exist.
> ...



Is that logic based on "If you can't see it, it doesn't exist?" You can't tell me jackalopes don't exist!


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 13, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> Uncle FEFL said:
> 
> 
> > DiscostewSM said:
> ...



Not only do they exist but they taste great with hot sauce!!! *kidding*


----------



## Alex221 (Mar 13, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Ghosts that are made of ectoplasm, float as physical, visible objects and mess around with your posessions or make plates shake? No.
> Spirits, be it peaceful or hostile? I think so, yes.


i've had ghosts mess with my posessions before plus ive heard unexplained noises and things falling inside my house at around 3:00 am so yeah they're real


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 13, 2012)

In case they just happen to be real...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oznj6AFeiRE


----------



## Sheimi (Mar 13, 2012)

I had seen ghosts before. When I am sitting in the living room. On the top of the stairs, I always see someone standing there.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Mar 13, 2012)

Can't believe in Kanata Izumi without believing in ghosts.


----------



## gamefan5 (Mar 13, 2012)

Nope, as much as I wish that they do exist. (It would be SO EFFIN COOL XD) I don't believe in them.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 13, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> In case they just happen to be real...




Ghostbusters  3 has been in the works for some time. Unfortunately, Bill Murrey doesn't want to be in it because he thinks people don't want to see fat old men running around on screen.


Spoiler



This is why CGI was invented.  



You know, I think I'm going to go watch Ghostbusters right now.


----------



## jarejare3 (Mar 13, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > In case they just happen to be real...
> ...


Ghostbuster is what made ghost not scary in the first place.


----------



## Sylar1 (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes i do


----------



## Tanas (Mar 13, 2012)

omgpwn666 said:


> I can tell you for a fact that they exist. But can I tell you if people will believe me? Nope.


Any personal experiences or opinions that you may have does not make it a fact.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Mar 13, 2012)

Uncle FEFL said:


> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> > There is no solid proof that they exist.
> ...



Gotta believe in one of those things, we're all here on Earth, which means somthing started from absoloutly nothing. Wether it be someone believeing god made us, who created god? Or it being the big bang? Who made them particles that made the big bang? If they started here then a god could have started here... or Link.  Either way, it's nice to have a open mind to greater things once in a while. Stay one night in a haunted house, if you honestly want to believe in ghosts. Haha



> Any personal experiences or opinions that you may have does not make it a fact.



Actually, not true. When someone knows they seen/felt a ghost, they know it's real. Just explaining it makes it sound like we're crazy since the actual relization of the fact is too great for the human mind if you don't see it yourself. I know, it just seems too unreal to grasp the thought of a human leaving its body but staying here in a very strange transparent form.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Mar 13, 2012)

X_XSlashX_X said:


> I have had enough personal experiences to say for a fact that ghost do exist or some kind of paranormal activity is real. My own mother's house is haunted. Heard strange stuff like knocks, huge bangs coming from the upstairs for absolutely no reason, her dog and cat sometimes randomly run around as if they're chasing something.


And...how is that proof of anything?



omgpwn666 said:


> Gotta believe in one of those things, we're all here on Earth, which means somthing started from absoloutly nothing. Wether it be someone believeing god made us, who created god? Or it being the big bang? Who made them particles that made the big bang? If they started here then a god could have started here... or Link.  Either way, it's nice to have a open mind to greater things once in a while. Stay one night in a haunted house, if you honestly want to believe in ghosts. Haha


It could have, but probably not. 

I think I'm ruining your guys' fun here, though, so I'll quietly leave this topic...


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Mar 13, 2012)

Alex221 said:


> Ghosts that are made of ectoplasm, float as physical, visible objects and mess around with your posessions or make plates shake? No.
> Spirits, be it peaceful or hostile? I think so, yes.
> i've had ghosts mess with my posessions before plus ive heard unexplained noises and things falling inside my house at around 3:00 am so yeah they're real


I also hear a lot of unexpected noises if i'm waking around the said time. I don't believe it's ghost though. I believe that its the doings of our mind because we're expecting to hear things that aren't there?


----------



## JoostinOnline (Mar 13, 2012)

omgpwn666 said:


> Uncle FEFL said:
> 
> 
> > DiscostewSM said:
> ...


That always makes me lol.  People say there is no God and that we all started from The Big Bang (life from non-life?) but what started said bang or created the original particles, lol?  Oh, let's not worry about that. 

Anyway, we are getting off topic.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Mar 13, 2012)

Uncle FEFL said:


> I think I'm ruining your guys' fun here, though, so I'll quietly leave this topic...



I'm sorry, was just saying some stuff to be funny, not trying to give you the wrong impression that I don't want you here. =/


----------



## 431unknown (Mar 13, 2012)

I think my house is haunted. Had a dream once when we first moved in while napping on the couch. I dreamt that I was watching a paranormal show about ghosts and my house was featured in it. In the show they showed newspaper articles about 2 young girls that were slain back in the 1920's. After that dream I kept hearing noises,laughter and running upstairs when no one was up there. Did some research at the loacl library and found out that this actually actually happend in my 112 year old house. I don't think we will ever know for sure what happens after death. I do believe however that as humans some of us can perceive things better than others. Everything is connected.

I already know it's a cool story bro so don't even bother.


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 13, 2012)

I've heard of a couple of encounters from people i know well and wouldn't make these stories up, but whether it was a ghost or their imigination who knows?

Until i experience something myself i'll say no, i don't believe in ghosts.


----------



## Alex221 (Mar 13, 2012)

SinHarvest24 said:


> Alex221 said:
> 
> 
> > i've had ghosts mess with my posessions before plus ive heard unexplained noises and things falling inside my house at around 3:00 am so yeah they're real
> ...


nah,its probably a ghost  lol


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Mar 13, 2012)

Topic title scares the shit out of me.

My parents bought me this halloween disc when I was a kid and the last track was the story of Ichabod Crane. Before the story started, the narrator gave off some random spiel to set the mood. At one point, the background noise quiets down and he says "Do you...believe...in ghosts?" in the most chilling tone.

That year, I asked if I could light the fireplace. My parents couldn't find the disc after that.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Mar 13, 2012)

My mother believes in 'em, so by extension, I'm at the very least accepting that there could possibly be such [unknown/unexplained] entities that exist amongst our populous existence.

I never did mind all that talk, though.

Of course, if you've been in so many hospitals that I've been to through the years... Let's just say it does get uneasy.


----------



## smile72 (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't think they exist, otherwise the South would be haunted by the ghosts of slaves.


----------



## Cyan (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't believe in ghost as ectoplasm, but I guess "spirit" entities exist.
My sister can hear them, they said her things she can't possibly know (mostly about other peoples, saying that they are their relatives), and after checking the veracity it was always true.
Though, she really doesn't like when "they" (there are many) come to her as they are bugging her, her body, preventing her to sleep, etc.
Communication happens mostly (only?) in my house.
But it's in a one way only, it bother her and she don't want to communicate. It's something she doesn't want and would preferably stop being able to sense.

There's also (in rare case) objects falling by themselves in other rooms.

She also can feel when someone died in a house she never visited before and can describe who it was. (also, verifiable later).




Then, can it be ghost?
Can it be that she has schizophrenia?
Can it be just her which has developed senses that other people don't have, which are NOT ghost, but maybe something else ... parallel universe, etc.?
Can it be her who is creating things, affecting the world, other people's past and mind?

Call it whatever you like.
It cost her her job/studies because she talked about someone's past (in private with that person). That person reported my sister to the teachers and got her fired (because it was true and they decided that she can't practice that job while being a medium).


----------



## Thesolcity (Mar 13, 2012)

Cyan said:


> I don't believe in ghost as ectoplasm, but I guess "spirit" entities exist.
> My sister can hear them, they said her things she can't possibly know (mostly about other peoples, saying that they are their relatives), and after checking the veracity it was always true.
> Though, she really doesn't like when "they" (there are many) come to her as they are bugging her, her body, preventing her to sleep, etc.
> 
> ...



Its the booga-gravity.


----------



## Cyan (Mar 13, 2012)

Of course, it can't "fall up", thanks to gravity it can only "fall down" 
but ok, I'm inclined to believe it's only gravity, and object slightly slipping every day, millimeter by millimeter, and one day they are falling.
It's just feels strange when it happens.

It last happened 15 days ago, when I played The Last Story, exploring the Hunted house.
Just a coincidence due to gravity, but it was even more frightening caused by the game I was playing at that time, and the fact I was alone at home, by night. ahaha!


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 13, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> There is no solid proof that they exist.
> There is no solid proof that they *don't* exist.
> 
> So, I'm on the fence for this one.



There is no solid proof I am Jesus, there is no solid proof I am not Jesus.  Are you on the fence about that?

There is no solid proof that there is an enormous invisible pink teapot orbiting the earth.  But then there is no solid proof that there is not. Are you on the fence about that?


----------



## Cyan (Mar 13, 2012)

There's no testimony (not sure it's the good word) about "enormous invisible pink teapot orbiting the earth", but there's a lot of people saying they saw/talked/beleived in ghosts or spirit, life after life, another world, etc., regardless of their location in the world or their religious belief or era they lived.

So I would more likely take what is actually a scientific fact as wrong for a spiritual world than for flying teapot, dragons, faeries or unicorns.
(Sorry, not the best sentence I wrote, I didn't find the correct way to tell what I wanted).

Everyone thought sun was orbiting earth, earth was plane, no other planets existed in our solar system, nothing could be smaller than atoms, etc. that was facts until scientifically proven wrong. it's just that scientist don't have all the required knowledge for everything yet.
People should be capable to make the difference between un-proven facts and absurd facts.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 13, 2012)

I only have innocent ghosts in my house, they just roam around my room, i hear the footsteps. I once captured it on Moonshell


----------



## JoostinOnline (Mar 13, 2012)

I know this isn't really relevant, but I just remembered something that made me laugh and I have to share it.  I don't know how many of you played Super Mario 64, but the ghosts in that game used to terrify me!


----------



## Eerpow (Mar 13, 2012)

JoostinOnline said:


> I know this isn't really relevant, but I just remembered something that made me laugh and I have to share it.  I don't know how many of you played Super Mario 64, but the ghosts in that game used to terrify me!


Hmm, Super Mario 64 you say?

Nope, doesn't ring any bells, sorry.

As for believing in ghosts, I don't know, personally I don't believe in them though.
What I do believe is that there's more things on our earth for humans to discover, things we can't even imagine, just like how people years ago didn't know about atoms, electricity, radiowaves etc. there's still a lot of discovery's needed to be made in quantum physics for example.

So yes, there's a possibility for things we yet can't see to exist, a type of matter that doesn't emit any readable form of energy.
Maybe ghost are Imprints on the space time continuum, or maybe they're fragments of other beings living in some sort of parallel universe?


----------



## celcodioc (Mar 13, 2012)

There are a lot of unexplainable things in the universe. Perhaps I have seen a ghost when I was about five years old, perhaps not. For now, though, I don't believe in them.


----------



## Jax (Mar 13, 2012)

Ghosts, no.

Aliens, yes!


----------



## stylow (Mar 13, 2012)

I think they exist also i think there are two kinds of ghosts, evil ones and good ones.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 13, 2012)

I can't say no or yes either way because I never saw any ghosts in my life. To be hones with you, there is nothing to believe it or not unless you know what you saw with your own eyes and live with the rest of your life knowing what you saw. That's simple.

Many people would say yes that they believe in ghosts even thought they NEVER NEVER in their life saw any ghosts. Whats the pointing of saying yes when you never saw any ghosts ? It doesnt make any sense. So, thats the reason why I can't say yes or no at all. 

EDIT: Believing in Spirituality ? From what I understanding, yes.


----------



## mudassirul (Mar 13, 2012)

there were times when i woke at like 5 in the morning feeling an eerie presence and my body wouldn't move except my neck and eyes, and fuck i saw something fully cloaked in black, once i actually saw its eye and it was like my mind zoomed into it coz it was like in my head. I found out about a condition called sleep paralysis and thats what i bellieve it was, a darn scary hallucination!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 13, 2012)

It has nothing to do with ghosts.. I have experience somewhat about sleep paralysis sometimes. It is part of hallucination and its scary, indeed. It is not something to do with ghosts attacking which some people might have thought.


----------



## Eerpow (Mar 13, 2012)

mudassirul said:


> there were times when i woke at like 5 in the morning feeling an eerie presence and my body wouldn't move except my neck and eyes, and fuck i saw something fully cloaked in black, once i actually saw its eye and it was like my mind zoomed into it coz it was like in my head. I found out about a condition called sleep paralysis and thats what i bellieve it was, a darn scary hallucination!



That used to happen to me a lot some time ago.
You hear  and see things and it's impossible to move, it's one of the most terrifying feelings I've experienced.
It usually ends with slowly being able to move and finally wake up 100%.


----------



## mudassirul (Mar 13, 2012)

at one time i felt a presence next to me (when waking up early), at that time it was happening for the 4th consecutive day and i was annoyed. At the time i didn't know about sleep paralysis and was trying to bite at it (the presence) thinking come here ya bastard i had enough of you!!! of course the previous 3 days i was sort of praying in my head


----------



## omgpwn666 (Mar 13, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> > There is no solid proof that they exist.
> ...



I see what you're trying to say, but it's not landing. We have proof of these things. Jesus would not be on a internet gaming forum trying to disprove somthing, he would just know the facts and tell them to us. And it's 100% proven that there is no invisible pink teapot orbiting Earth because if there was the siteing would have been reported at least 10 times. There is a BlueStar orbiting Earth though.


----------



## X_XSlashX_X (Mar 13, 2012)

RockmanForte said:


> It has nothing to do with ghosts.. I have experience somewhat about sleep paralysis sometimes. It is part of hallucination and its scary, indeed. It is not something to do with ghosts attacking which some people might have thought.



Yeah sleep paralysis sucks. Especially if you try to open your eyes and see a hallucination. I did one time and I saw a penguin stuck in my ceiling.


----------



## digipokemaster (Mar 13, 2012)

yes i do believe in ghost i had some exps with ghost i have a saying " if there is angels and demons why cant there be ghost "


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 13, 2012)

> [silly]
> I do believe in spooks! I do believe in spooks! I do! I do! I do! I do! I do!!!
> [/silly]


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Mar 13, 2012)

Chell says she once saw me walk into her room and take the laptop away from her forcefully.

....Not only was I at work at the time, but when I got back we couldn't find the laptop for hours.

We found it inside a sealed box with the other mail we were about to send off. The sealed box was actually a package Chell was going to send to a friend in New York. When we opened the box to check inside (we ran out of ideas at that point and decided to check the mail), it was arranged exactly as Chell left it. We took everything out and found the laptop at the bottom. It was off, needed to be charged, but extremely hot (as if it was ran pretty hard from some game or something).

....We don't joke about ghosts anymore.

....also, the laptop going missing and being found in the box happened a week ago. Chell only told me what "I" did after we found it.


-----

Alessa says ghosts contact her a lot. She claims all human beings are ghosts, however, so sometimes I joke that she's on LSD or something. That hasn't stopped and has had no reason to stop.

Alessa says what happened a week ago was an event caused by someone who is actually alive.

There are reasons why people around town talk negatively about her beind her back.


----------



## philip11 (Mar 13, 2012)

I believe in ghosts 100 percent! and I don't think they are mean (or nice) like my relatives have seen them and they just stand there or they just walk through the walls and leave.


----------



## Rogue_Syst3m (Mar 13, 2012)

nadda


----------



## X_XSlashX_X (Mar 13, 2012)

philip11 said:


> I believe in ghosts 100 percent! and I don't think they are mean (or nice) like my relatives have seen them and they just stand there or they just walk through the walls and leave.



From what I know ghost or spirits can vary some of them can be aware beings knowing exactly what they are and can be nice or bad. Some don't mind people in their house or whatever but other spirits can be quite annoyed at people living in the same house they did when they were alive. Others don't even know that they are and are just like there. It's hard to explain there is different types of paranormal.


----------



## Rogue_Syst3m (Mar 13, 2012)

RockmanForte said:


> It has nothing to do with ghosts.. I have experience somewhat about sleep paralysis sometimes. It is part of hallucination and its scary, indeed. It is not something to do with ghosts attacking which some people might have thought.



that does actually has nothing to do with ghost's me ex gf use to get, and i was all like yea uh right.
she started to stay the night and she would have these like dreaming panic attacks it was crazy

when i had mine it was over a 3 night experience each night i would fall asleep i could still see what was on the tv, and i couldnt move only scream, i hollered at the top of my lungs for her but she says she never heard me that night.

this went on for 2 more with just me now, same thing, just the more i screamed the more i could not breathe, or move


----------



## philip11 (Mar 13, 2012)

Rogue_Syst3m said:


> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> > It has nothing to do with ghosts.. I have experience somewhat about sleep paralysis sometimes. It is part of hallucination and its scary, indeed. It is not something to do with ghosts attacking which some people might have thought.
> ...


That's happened to me it's so scary but I know it's not ghosts


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Mar 13, 2012)

Alessa has just informed me that something's coming. I think she's just joking, but still.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 13, 2012)

There are so many wondrous and strange things to behold in this universe of ours; to invest so much energy believing in the irrational bunk of ghosts is a real waste.


----------



## Cyan (Mar 13, 2012)

what if it can become rational by explaining it scientifically?

isn't what happens for a lot of subject which couldn't be explained before and now are proven?

I don't say scientist WILL explain ghost as spirit beings, but maybe ghost as specific cerebral activities occurring in specific time and form creating hallucination, etc.
Things which will explain it scientifically instead of saying it's impossible.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 13, 2012)

Cyan said:


> what if it can become rational by explaining it scientifically?
> 
> isn't what happens for a lot of subject which couldn't be explained before and now are proven?
> 
> ...



That's trying to use science as a means to justify superstition. You can look at creationism in a similar way, with believers using extremely inaccurate "science" in an attempt to validate their religious beliefs. Spirituality can be a great thing, and I deeply respect those who maintain; just don't argue that its something that it isn't.

May science prove the existence of ghosts? On the distant planet of Theoretica (to crib from Guild), perhaps. However, that day has not come yet. Talking about it, then, as if it was certifiably real is irrational and incorrect.

Think about it. We could argue for the existence of invisible pink unicorns this way; if anyone disputed that claim, refute them by simply stating that it may be proven scientifically one day in the distant future, and so their skepticism is totally invalid. Doesn't really hold up, does it?


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Mar 13, 2012)

Don't be so fucking stupid.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 13, 2012)

Sheimi said:


> I had seen ghosts before. When I am sitting in the living room. On the top of the stairs, I always see someone standing there.


[yt]ZSNyiSetZ8Y[/yt]

Now it all makes sense...

We know your face now, kiddo. 








Notice that Bruce was totally going to burst out laughting. You can just see it in his face.


----------



## kupo3000 (Mar 13, 2012)

The moment I "see" a ghost is the day I'll visit a certified neurologist for a checkup.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 13, 2012)

kupo3000 said:


> The moment I "see" a ghost is the day I'll visit a certified neurologist for a checkup.


The beautiful thing about hallucinations is that it is likely that you'd be the last person to know that something's not right if you have them.

For all you know, you could be alone on a deserted island, _tripping balls_ after eating some poisonous plant _right now_.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 14, 2012)

X_XSlashX_X said:


> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> > It has nothing to do with ghosts.. I have experience somewhat about sleep paralysis sometimes. It is part of hallucination and its scary, indeed. It is not something to do with ghosts attacking which some people might have thought.
> ...



Wow... Once I see a hallucination and I saw a black shadow on the door staring at me. A long time ago. Scary.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Mar 14, 2012)

We are ghosts inside our bodies. How else do explain out of body experience?

/thread


----------



## Tanas (Mar 14, 2012)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said:


> We are ghosts inside our bodies. How else do explain out of body experience?
> 
> /thread


Out of body experiences are just illusions or false memories.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 14, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> The beautiful thing about hallucinations is that it is likely that you'd be the last person to know that something's not right if you have them.
> 
> For all you know, you could be alone on a deserted island, _tripping balls_ after eating some poisonous plant _right now_.


Man, I just HATE IT when that happens!


----------



## X_XSlashX_X (Mar 14, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > The beautiful thing about hallucinations is that it is likely that you'd be the last person to know that something's not right if you have them.
> ...



Bro it's happening right now. We're all just a figment of your imagination. This site and all the people on it, your family, your life. EVERYTHING


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 14, 2012)

It's sad just how much sense that actually makes


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 14, 2012)

omgpwn666 said:


> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> > DiscostewSM said:
> ...



How so?  The character of Jesus in the bible hung around with lepers and prostitutes, something that not many people might have expected the son of a god to do.

You could just as easily say the persisting spirits of the dead are not likely to spend their time closing doors and making light flicker.



> he would just know the facts and tell them to us. And it's 100% proven that there is no invisible pink teapot orbiting Earth because if there was the siteing would have been reported at least 10 times.



It's invisible, genius.  The fact nobody has spotted it isn't PROOF that it's not there, is it?  people could have missed it or, as stated, it could be invisible.  Absence of evidence is not evidence of absence. Before the first dinosaur bones were discovered you could say "If there were huge bones of long dead lizards scattered all over the world we would have found at least ten of them by now, so it's 100% proven that dinosaurs never existed.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Mar 14, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> It's invisible, genius.  The fact nobody has spotted it isn't PROOF that it's not there, is it?  people could have missed it or, as stated, it could be invisible.  Absence of evidence is not evidence of absence. Before the first dinosaur bones were discovered you could say "If there were huge bones of long dead lizards scattered all over the world we would have found at least ten of them by now, so it's 100% proven that dinosaurs never existed.



Jesus wouldn't insult me with sarcasm. Again, you're not Jesus... =P And ghosts are invisible but have been reported hundreds of times, not a teapot. And dinosaur bones were discovered years ago, I doubt any point in my life I could doubt that dinosaurs existed. But I will give you a thumbs up for taking my non serious post seriously. Lol I still love you Blue!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 14, 2012)

Personally, unless someone has seen a ghost personally, it's foolish to say that for sure they do or don't exist. Personally, I don't believe in ghosts the way most people think of them. But it's foolish I think for ANYONE to say that FOR SURE they know something supernatural like ghosts don't exist. It's supernatural, invisible, etc, so you can't really disprove it. Honestly, the whole pink unicorn argument works here. However, just because the claim is "ridiculous" doesn't automatically mean it's not true.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 14, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> How so?  The character of Jesus in the bible hung around with lepers and prostitutes, something that not many people might have expected the son of a god to do.



How many of the poor on the street would accept help from a man such as that? How many wealthy people would? See something there?

Have you thought that maybe those lepers and prostitutes, being in such bad situations, wanted help? In those times, a person taken in adultery was considered foul, and was cast out, much like the lepers. Also, maybe they were more receptive to him too because of their poor state? I highly doubt he'd want to hang around the supposed "clean-cut" politicians that not only did things for their own gain, but continually tried and failed to convict him of teaching false doctrine.

Now this is getting off topic.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 14, 2012)

Crimson Ghoul said:


> LOL no that's just silly. Consciousness does not survive the bodily death


This, for the most part.
Though any apparent paranormal occurrence is either a fabrication or demonic influence, not dead humans.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 14, 2012)

So you believe in demons, but not ghosts? 0_o


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 14, 2012)

i only believe in *dreams  *


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 14, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> So you believe in demons, but not ghosts? 0_o


If the definition of a ghost is an apparition of a dead human, then yes.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 14, 2012)

Interesting... why do you find the concept of the supernatural plausible, but not apparitions of dead people?


----------



## Crimson Ghoul (Mar 14, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Crimson Ghoul said:
> 
> 
> > LOL no that's just silly. Consciousness does not survive the bodily death
> ...


There is no such thing as anything Supernatural. Things are always hallucinations from people either because of mental illness, drugs, paranoia, or something else coming from within. As far a demons, angels, gods, etc; no evidence supporting it gives me no reason to even consider believing it


----------



## omgpwn666 (Mar 14, 2012)

Crimson Ghoul said:


> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> > Crimson Ghoul said:
> ...



You stated that as if it were a fact...
Is it only supernatural because scientists have not found and explained it yet? Seriously, if we grew up and all dads became elves, and moms became fairies we would be so used to it that it would not be considered supernatural. Plus faires and elves would probably not be in games anymore, they would be as boring as humans in all RPGs.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 14, 2012)

Agreed. It's fine to say u don't believe in something because there's no evidence. But it's completely foolish to say "there's no evidence, therefore I know for a FACT it's not true!" That's just beyond unintelligent.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 14, 2012)

@[member='Crimson Ghoul']

Plus, our memory is a lot more susceptible to the ravages of time and suggestion than most people realize. We often tend to exaggerate or distort experiences in our minds without even realizing it. Hell, someone can implant false memories in you simply by persistently asking questions about it (and no, I'm not making that up).


----------



## Tanas (Mar 14, 2012)

omgpwn666 said:


> Crimson Ghoul said:
> 
> 
> > ProtoKun7 said:
> ...


Thats because it is a fact.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Mar 14, 2012)

Tanas said:


> Thats because it is a fact.



That's proof enough for me, sorry for being so damn foolish!!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 14, 2012)

Gahars, yeah I heard that too. It's crazy


----------



## Haloman800 (Mar 14, 2012)

There are familiar spirits, as in demons and angels, but your physical Spirit moves on either to Heaven or Hell.


----------



## Tanas (Mar 14, 2012)

omgpwn666 said:


> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> > Thats because it is a fact.
> ...


Glad I got you to see common sense.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 14, 2012)

Crimson Ghoul said:


> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> > Crimson Ghoul said:
> ...


I already said that a fabrication can often be the cause (and I don't believe in "ghosts", per se).


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 14, 2012)

Cyan said:


> There's no testimony (not sure it's the good word) about "enormous invisible pink teapot orbiting the earth", but there's a lot of people saying they saw/talked/beleived in ghosts or spirit, life after life, another world, etc., regardless of their location in the world or their religious belief or era they lived.



Sorry, but I'm using your point to backup what I have to say.

I don't believe in ghosts and think that if nobody had thought up the idea / story of a 'ghost' in the first place then nobody would be scared of them or even see anything now. It's just the fact that the idea has been planted in our minds ever since we were children; if you were to raise someone in an empty room with no contact to the outside world I bet you that they would not believe / be scared of / ever see any form of ghosts in their lifetime, even after being 'released' into the outside world.

In fact, if ghosts hadn't been thought of, somebody else would have probably come up with the story of big pink invisible teapots orbiting the earth and we'd all be scared of a teabag invasion. With stories popping up in the local newspaper every few weeks about how "Man claims to have seen large PG Tips bag floating in the sky".

Edit: That's still not to say I'm not scared of them. Stupid films / books / media / this thread have planted too many ideas in my mind and now I'm paranoid about it... thanks.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 14, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> we'd all be scared of a teabag invasion.


I'm already scared of this... it's called "playing first person shooters on XBox Live or PSN."


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 14, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > we'd all be scared of a teabag invasion.
> ...



Lol, I knew that was coming as I typed it


----------



## ShinyLatios (Mar 14, 2012)

Eh, again my theory on this kind of stuff: something paranormal/holy that doesnt show itself obviously doesn't want attention, so leave it be.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 14, 2012)

ShinyLatios said:


> Eh, again my theory on this kind of stuff: something paranormal/holy that doesnt show itself obviously doesn't want attention, so leave it be.


Sounds like a good decision.

On the other hand, anyone have a Silph Scope? That might help us out!


----------



## ShinyLatios (Mar 14, 2012)

Just got one, here you go!

SLATIO (my pokemon red name) handed over the SILPH SCOPE.


----------



## mudassirul (Mar 14, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Crimson Ghoul said:
> 
> 
> > LOL no that's just silly. Consciousness does not survive the bodily death
> ...



I don't believe in ghosts or the paranormal, also I believe that if there is a god we were created for his amusements

but being muslim, god created angels out of light without a will of there own and god created the genies out of fire and with free will some of whom defied god and dedicated themselves to cause humans grief and lead us astray (as demons). So I want someone to throw water at whatever he/she saw and tell us what happened


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 14, 2012)

mudassirul said:


> if there is a god we were created for his amusements


"I'm bored guise! Let's make some humans, lol" -God


----------



## omgpwn666 (Mar 14, 2012)

All this conversation has got me wondering if gravity exists. =(


----------



## Tanas (Mar 15, 2012)

omgpwn666 said:


> All this conversation has got me wondering if gravity exists. =(


Now you're just being foolish again.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Mar 15, 2012)

Tanas said:


> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> > All this conversation has got me wondering if gravity exists. =(
> ...



Again, implying I was foolish and you were not. =P But I can't see gravity, so I choose to not believe it. If you believe in it you have a mental illness. Just sayin'.


----------



## Tanas (Mar 15, 2012)

omgpwn666 said:


> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> > omgpwn666 said:
> ...


Be told that I you have a mental illness by the like of you, is the equivalent as someone with Parkinson disease telling a corpse that he has the shakes.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Mar 15, 2012)

Tanas said:


> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> > Tanas said:
> ...



That would've been a groaner if it was a good one.


----------



## jrk190 (Mar 15, 2012)

omgpwn666 said:


> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> > omgpwn666 said:
> ...


*Starts seizing up*


----------



## Crimson Ghoul (Mar 15, 2012)

omgpwn666 said:


> Crimson Ghoul said:
> 
> 
> > ProtoKun7 said:
> ...


ok... but the odds of that eeeeeever happening are beyond astronomical. It has never happened before, so there is no evidence for you to even make an outrageous claim like that




xwatchmanx said:


> mudassirul said:
> 
> 
> > if there is a god we were created for his amusements
> ...


This is my favorite... saw it on memebase
"Scumbag God
Could've created pokemon in real life, nah fuck it! Malaria"


----------



## omgpwn666 (Mar 15, 2012)

Crimson Ghoul said:


> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> > Crimson Ghoul said:
> ...



I agree with you on two things, what I said was quite the stretch, and we need real life Pokemon. I don't care if you guys believe in god or not, just pray in case he is real and does here so that we can get some Pokemon.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Mar 15, 2012)

omgpwn666 said:


> Crimson Ghoul said:
> 
> 
> > ProtoKun7 said:
> ...


Let's not confuse paranormal and supernatural. They are quite different.


----------



## DrOctapu (Mar 15, 2012)

TheDreamLord said:


> Luigi2011SM64 said:
> 
> 
> > serously? how old are you?
> ...


Allow me to rephrase that.
"You don't know everything, although we don't know enough to prove this we don't know enough to disprove it. Also, I know a lot about this and there are two types of this thing for sure."

Yeah, what you just did there is kinda bullshit. Just sayin'.

And no, I don't believe in ghosts, or any kind of afterlife really. Half because the entire idea sounds like bullshit, half because I really don't want to be stuck with these people forever. Spend my afterlife with the assholes I spend so much time avoiding? Hell no, I'll take getting my brain shut off, thanks.


----------



## Crimson Ghoul (Mar 15, 2012)

Nevermind.. feel stupid. please disregard


----------



## omgpwn666 (Mar 15, 2012)

gloweyjoey said:


> Let's not confuse paranormal and supernatural. They are quite different.



Wow, I just got learned. Thanks for the knowledge, I was confusing this stuff.


----------



## TheDreamLord (Mar 15, 2012)

DrOctapu said:


> TheDreamLord said:
> 
> 
> > Luigi2011SM64 said:
> ...


Not true. I'm saying the generally accepted point made, that there are 2 types.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 15, 2012)

Ghost stories have always fascinated, as has most mythology.  I don't think they actually exist though as I don't believe in the soul (apart from as a metaphor) or an afterlife.


----------



## DrOctapu (Mar 15, 2012)

TheDreamLord said:


> DrOctapu said:
> 
> 
> > TheDreamLord said:
> ...


"Generally accepted" would probably be that ghosts don't exist, unless you learn everything you know from TV shows about ghost hunters.


----------



## TheDreamLord (Mar 16, 2012)

DrOctapu said:


> TheDreamLord said:
> 
> 
> > DrOctapu said:
> ...


I mean the generally accepted types of ghosts if they were real. If you only came in this thread to troll, please leave


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 16, 2012)

omgpwn666 said:


> Jesus wouldn't insult me with sarcasm.



How do you know?  Maybe the biblical account of what Jesus was like was false.  maybe everything Jesus says in the Bible was sarcastic, and we don't know because they didn't have smilies or a sarcasm font when they wrote it?




> And ghosts are invisible but have been reported hundreds of times, not a teapot. And dinosaur bones were discovered years ago, I doubt any point in my life I could doubt that dinosaurs existed. But I will give you a thumbs up for taking my non serious post seriously. Lol I still love you Blue!



Yes, dinosaur bones were reported years ago, but there was a time when they had never been reported.

Many things have been reported hundreds of times and appear to have no basis in fact, from sea monsters to faith healing.  There is no more _evidence_ of ghosts than there is evidence of the invisible teapots.  And to pre-empt your reply, the plurl of anecdote is not data.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Mar 16, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus wouldn't insult me with sarcasm.
> ...



Err, have fun believing in giant invisible tea pots, go back to eating your giant mushroom on your secluded island.


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 16, 2012)

Only the second part of the post you put in xml troll tags can actually be considered trolling, I don't think "Maybe the bible, a book written by people who really liked Jesus, might have artificially inflated what a cool guy Jesus was" is trolling.

And of course I don't think there is a giant invisible teapot floating around the earth, I just think it's equally as likely, and equally as supported by _evidence_ as ghosts.

This video is only partially related to belief in ghosts, but it's worth a watch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T69TOuqaqXI


----------



## omgpwn666 (Mar 16, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> Only the second part of the post you put in xml troll tags can actually be considered trolling, I don't think "Maybe the bible, a book written by people who really liked Jesus, might have artificially inflated what a cool guy Jesus was" is trolling.
> 
> And of course I don't think there is a giant invisible teapot floating around the earth, I just think it's equally as likely, and equally as supported by _evidence_ as ghosts.
> 
> ...



Sorry, I don't make fun of peoples religious beliefes, so I consider it trolling. And as for the video, I am not gonna watch it. If I want to prove something and look up a video for it, it will work in my favor, and any video you want to throw at me will work in your favor. There is a website/video for everyone. I am sure I could find a video on Youtube telling me zombies are real. What ever though, in the end you have your beliefs, I have mine.


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 16, 2012)

It's not mocking someone;s religious beliefs to simply not believe in them yourself.  I'm quite disappointed that you'd rather stick your fingers in your ears than watch that video, but I suppose that's up to you.  It's not anything offensive or patronising and I think it really might help you understand where you're coming from and dispel some misconceptions I think you might have about my position on issues like this.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Mar 16, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> It's not mocking someone;s religious beliefs to simply not believe in them yourself.  I'm quite disappointed that you'd rather stick your fingers in your ears than watch that video, but I suppose that's up to you.  It's not anything offensive or patronising and I think it really might make you think.



I understand that you're not being mean or anything, just I don't really believe in watching a Youtube video to sway me away from my beliefs. Especially since I believe I have seen a ghost before, I would not believe the video. Of course at one point of my life I made fun of my dads friend like crazy for believing in ghosts until he showed me some stuff, now I can't help but believe. So please understand I have my reasons for not watching, it's not me being an ignorant child holding my ears and shouting.


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 16, 2012)

Sorry, I edited my response but you quoted it first.  The video isn't about saying ghosts don't exist in any way, I just thought it would be a good way of explaining my thinking in situations like this, and might dispel some misconceptions I think you might have about my position.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Mar 16, 2012)

BlueStar said:


> Sorry, I edited my response but you quoted it first.  The video isn't about saying ghosts don't exist in any way, I just thought it would be a good way of explaining my thinking in situations like this, and might dispel some misconceptions I think you might have about my position.



Oh, okay. I understand. Anyways, thanks for taking some interest into my thoughts, and taking some time to find a video for me. I will watch it later then, as for now, I gotta go to work. Siya!


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 16, 2012)

omgpwn666 said:


> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I edited my response but you quoted it first.  The video isn't about saying ghosts don't exist in any way, I just thought it would be a good way of explaining my thinking in situations like this, and might dispel some misconceptions I think you might have about my position.
> ...



Cool, I'd be grateful if you'd give it a watch.  I don;t want you to think that I'm saying Jesus cannot be the son of god, ghosts cannot exist or that you're an idiot for believing either of those things, when all I'm saying is that I don't believe in either of those things because as of yet I don't consider that I've seen compelling evidence of them being true.


----------



## DrOctapu (Mar 16, 2012)

omgpwn666 said:


> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> > Only the second part of the post you put in xml troll tags can actually be considered trolling, I don't think "Maybe the bible, a book written by people who really liked Jesus, might have artificially inflated what a cool guy Jesus was" is trolling.
> ...


Jeez, at least watch the video before you discount it. I've seen it before, it's a pretty informative one.


----------



## jarejare3 (Mar 16, 2012)

DrOctapu said:


> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> > BlueStar said:
> ...


Yeah seriously watch it, It quite good.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Mar 17, 2012)

Anyways, I watched the video, that is pretty interesting. But I was not trying to really convert anyone, I just get carried away with my thoughts. Thanks for the video though, was actually quite entertaining. I do understand people need proof to believe in things, some people just believe stuff without proof, I just like to hold onto my faith in things that seem too extroridnary to handle on the human mind. Lol Everyone is different. But again, thanks for the video!


----------

